# dead tree



## ohio (Nov 27, 2005)

hey guys i know most of you wont believe this but i swear its true......me and my hunting buddy wee out in the woods sunday looking for trees to cut down with the chainsaw(we were really bored)...well we had to cut dead trees because they sell the good poplar on this hill(not the hunting hill)......well we found a dead tree by the pond and cut it down well when it hit the ground it nearly exploded and shot dust everywhere and when the dust cleared there was a grey squirimming on the ground......he died seconds later because i broke his neck(i fell that was theright thing to do).well we cleaned him and cooked himthis morning i just thpught i would share it with you because this has never happened to me but if it has one tell me abouot it.............. :jammin:


----------



## John M (Oct 24, 2005)

same thing happened to me but when i went to break his neck darn thing bit my nipple off

:lol:


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

John M said:


> same thing happened to me but when i went to break his neck darn thing bit my nipple off
> 
> You should have know not to go into the woods without your bra John........


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

I don't thinl cutting down dead trees in the woods because you were bored is a good idea. You probably cut down its den tree. I'll admit that I am mean and cold hearted at times but i wouldn't cut down den trees unless i'm cutting firewood. In that case I'll bring my 12ga and when the tree hits the ground the real fun starts!


----------

